# Dust Deputy or New Duct Collector



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a Wen Wall Mounted DC (660 CFM) hooked up to my saw stop. It is also run through a trash can separator. Well, it is not working well. A lot of the fine dust doesn't get collected and jams up the height adjustment constantly. I know running through the separator drops down the pressure and the dust will build up in the filter bag further dropping the pressure. My question is am I better off buying a new collector with more oomph or putting a dust deputy on it to hopefully help stop the pressure from dropping?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*CFM "ratings' ........*

The marketing of dust collectors is as much fiction as it is science. :surprise2:
The true CFM ratings of dust collection is different than the specs provided by the manufacturer. 

This site will explain why:
http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/


You may learn something here:
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=true+CFM+dust+collection+ratings








:vs_cool:


----------

